# Three Minutes to Stress Relief



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 30, 2006)

3 Minutes to Stress Relief!
by Melissa Stoppler, M.D.

Effective stress control results in the enhancement of both mental and physical well-being. Exercise and practice of relaxation methods are the best ways to keep chronic stress in check, but it isn?t realistic to take a jog or a meditation break every time you?re faced with a stressful situation. 

You can, however, practice techniques like controlled breathing exercises when you feel your stress levels soaring. The following exercise in breathing can be done for as little as three to five minutes at a time and is an effective way to halt escalating feelings of anger, tension, and frustration. 

Controlled Breathing Exercise: 


Sit upright in a comfortable position. 
Focus on your present state and existence (this is often termed being ?mindful?). Block out intrusive thoughts. You may close your eyes if you wish. 
Pay attention to your breathing. Inhale slowly through the nose, taking several seconds. 
Exhale through the mouth, trying to make the exhalation phase last twice as long as the inhalation. 
Continue this mindful breathing for 3-5 minutes.
If you like, you can increase the practice to 15-20 minutes per day. With regular practice, you can train your body to relax in stressful situations using this exercise. 

This exercise can also be effective in dealing with anxiety, panic attacks , stage fright, and fears (such as the fear of flying). Taking a restorative pause to focus on your breathing can also be a valuable anger management tool.

For more information on relaxation techniques, please read Dr. Stoppler's article Meditation to Reduce Stress and Improve Health.


----------



## Medic2424 (Oct 11, 2006)

Breathing exercises are indeed magical.  The great news with these type of tools is that the more you do them, the easier it will be to confront stressful situation thus making your stress levels dont go flying up so high.

Ed


----------



## Futurepower3000 (Jul 10, 2012)

Meditation always helps!


----------

